# Best bow press?



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

EZ press is one of the best ones out there. Their are others on here a little cheaper....TOAD ect. you can check the classifieds, but IMO the in lines are the best.


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I went to PSE bows last year and also needed a bow press, went with the toad press.
Good press, does everything I want, and still had cash left over to buy more STUFF!


----------



## baldbear2009 (Jan 17, 2009)

Apple Eliminator---the best there is !


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

*bow press*

have the ez press in my shop LOVE IT.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

sootball also makes a good press


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

E.L.P. press is what I have and I really like it. Simple and easy to change things.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

*bowpress*

I have a power press in my shop and I LOVE it! Last chance is the most expensive, but far worth it. I looked into building one and the cost is about half as much as it is to buy the EZ Press. The only reason I have the power press is the price I got it for... one I couldn't pass up. You will never be disappointed with the EZ Press.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

If you want the ABSOLUTE BEST PRESS get a Bow-A-Constrictor Press. Once you use it you will see why.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got the EZ Press. Works perfect for my shop, plus I take it to local shoots and competitions and work on people's equipment after the shoot.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

The EZ Press is one of the best archery purchases that I have made. It took me a long time to decide to spend that much money on a press, but once I started using it I have never regretted the decission.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Bow-A-Constrictor hands down.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*You need to use one..to believe it*

Hammer, John have it right.

We recently got a BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR and are VERY impressed with the versatility. We have pressed a LOT of different bows (all we could beg, borrow, steal...well, borrow) just to see what it couldn't press. Nothing. Does them all.

The quality and finish of this press is the best we've seen. Yes, there are a lot of great presses available, but for a Pro grade press, we're done looking. You WON'T be disappointed.


----------



## Knud (Apr 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the posts eveyrone. I appreciate the input :darkbeer:


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*nite hawk press*

If you are looking for an easy press to use and a safe press to use go to www.nitehawkarchery.com

Watch the video of pressing a PSE x-Force.

You will be glad you did.

Thank you.


----------



## SugarDaddy (May 28, 2007)

outback jack said:


> E.L.P. press is what I have and I really like it. Simple and easy to change things.


How did you get yours? Nobody sells it, and LA archery will not answer the phone... I wanted an ELP but I'm giving up on it and moving on..


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

SugarDaddy said:


> How did you get yours? Nobody sells it, and LA archery will not answer the phone... I wanted an ELP but I'm giving up on it and moving on..


The ELP is very nice. Larray makes a good press. I was about to pull the trigger on one until I did a little more research into the Bow-a-constrictor. If you want the best, take a look.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Check this out.*

Your bow is listed at.

post #188: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993729


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

outback jack said:


> E.L.P. press is what I have and I really like it. Simple and easy to change things.


X2 - just got mine a couple of months ago. It's a freestanding model with the time machine and I also purchased a bow vise from Larry at the same time. This press is built like a tank and I expect it will outlast me.

I definitely like having a press that is certified for use on my Xforce bows.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Hammer0419 said:


> If you want the ABSOLUTE BEST PRESS get a Bow-A-Constrictor Press. Once you use it you will see why.


i agree, but its also probably the most expensive


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

gridman said:


> i agree, but its also probably the most expensive


Not any more expensive than the EZ press or the ELP.


----------



## 'J' (May 19, 2009)

This might help narrow the choices.
http://www.pse-archery.com/prodsupport_bowpressinfo.php?PHPSESSID=7469500628a94c2891cd1e672ea54f62
I have been in the PSE factory Pro Shop many times and the press of choice there is the EZ Press.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*If best means versatile.*

The most versatile press has to be the Nite Hawk Press. 

It is extremely light weight and easily portable. So it will not take up any space in your shop and you can easily take it hunting.

It does every thing you can do with the large expensive presses. Including complete tare-downs. It also presses down the center of the limbs so you can change cams while the bow is in the press. Something few presses can do. 

It presses all bows and presses at the tips of the limbs.

It is also recommended by Mathews.

You get all this for less then $100.00.

Got to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the video.

Good luck


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Bow Force: THE ARCHER*

This is the press:
http://bowforcearchery.com/archer.html


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

jim46ok said:


> Hammer, John have it right.
> 
> We recently got a BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR and are VERY impressed with the versatility. We have pressed a LOT of different bows (all we could beg, borrow, steal...well, borrow) just to see what it couldn't press. Nothing. Does them all.
> 
> The quality and finish of this press is the best we've seen. Yes, there are a lot of great presses available, but for a Pro grade press, we're done looking. You WON'T be disappointed.



I 100% AGREE!!! We are extremely impressed with our Bow-A-Constrictor and use it regularly.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

Hammer0419 said:


> If you want the ABSOLUTE BEST PRESS get a Bow-A-Constrictor Press. Once you use it you will see why.


We got one from Frank. Use it daily.

Bow-A-Constrictor won the "Most Innovative......." at the 2010 ATA show in Ohio for a reason.

Honestly, his video does not do the press justice. The press is worth every dime..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

Keep in mind that if you are going to press the X force bows that only proper use of the following presses will maintain PSE's warranty.

approved for full service

HTM Presses
EZ Press by Last Chance Archery 
Apple Evolution Bow Press
E.L.P. Bowpress by L.A. Archery 
C.W. Erickson's Big Squeeze Press with Limb Fork Attachment
Apple Eliminator Bow Press 


for cables and strings service only

Apple Super Pro Press with Parallel Limb Adapters
Sure-Loc X-Press with USL Adapters


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

will the e.l.p and the bow-a-constrictor both press crossbows,i have a toad400 now but i would like to get one of these 2 but i can't make up my mind on which one to get.is there anything that either one of these will not press?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, the Bow-A-Constrictor will press crossbows and all bows out there old and new. Frank regularly buys the newest bows out to test them in the press. Pm him for more information. His screen name is DBLlungIT. Tell him John sent you.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Press*

See post #188: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993729


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have an Apple Edge, modified with a turnbuckle to allow limb changeouts. It's fine for home use swapping limbs, cams, and rigging.

It was the most affordable. It keeps my six bow collection, my friends bows, and my daughters bows working just fine. It wouldn't be my first choice in a shop, by any stretch.

If you have the money for an EZ press, I think you'll find the design very easy to work with. It's very easy to control the amount of compression, and it's very easy to completely unload the limb stresses for major bow surgery. They are very well made.


----------

